# Goldenfest in Jacsonville FL April 2



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

*MAKE TRACKS TO GOLDENFEST*​ 

*WHEN: Saturday, April 2nd, 2-4pm*​ 
*WHERE: Dog Wood Park * 7404 Salisbury Rd. * Jacksonville*​


*WHAT: Family and golden fun day! Refreshments, cake, dog contests, silent auction and dog goodies*​​ 

*WHY: To raise monies to provide medical treatment & care for abandoned, neglected & displaced golden retrievers in NE Florida.
*


* WHO: Proudly presented by G.R.E.A.T. Rescue of NE Florida, Inc.​​*​*

*
*
*

*ADMISSION: $15 Admission for Golden(s) & Family.*​*
DOGGIE ATTIRE (optional): Easter bonnets for the Easter Bonnet Contest!​​*​

*PLEASE BRING: Lawn chairs and towels (to dry off wet puppies after their frolic in the kiddie pools).*​ 

*Silent Auction donations would be GREATly appreciated!*​ 

*For more info call 904-501-6899 or visit www.greatrescue.org.*​ 

*G.R.E.A.T. Rescue is affiliated with the Golden Retriever Club of America Rescue Committee and is a not-for-profit 501(c)3 corporation.*​ 

**Refer to www.jaxdogs.com for Dog Wood Park’s rules & restrictions concerning small children & intact dogs.*​ 

*I am going to be there with my two boys Bama and Pawley. Tim might be with me if he can go into work late that day. Last year there was around 100 goldens so it is alot of fun to see. I have two golden prints that you will want to bid on at the silent auction but be prepared to bid against me. I want to keep one for myself. A nice lady donated them to the rescue. They are framed and matted, one with golden puppies behind a fence for sale and one with goldens on a dock at a pond. Hope you will join us. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sure wish I lived in your area, this sounds like soooooooo much fun. 

Have a great time, wish you much success with the Silent auction and a great turn out of dogs and their people. 

Looking forward to seeing pictures of the Goldens in their Easter Bonnets-too cute!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope there is a great turnout for this event.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh what an awesome event! Wish I lived in Jacksonville....

I hope for much success!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Tuff Dog said he might bring his humans to the event to I might get to meet him and them. Hope he does come down. Hi Alan :wavey:


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh I so wish I lived closer, Carol. But I hope this event turns out great!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> Tuff Dog said he might bring his humans to the event to I might get to meet him and them. Hope he does come down. Hi Alan :wavey:


Hi Carol.....Got a reservation a few miles away.....hopefully nothing changes :yipee::yipee: we are looking forward to a Golden Saturday


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

im in orlando and woiuld love to go but my little guy doesnt have all his shots yet is this every year in Jacksonville??


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

We have it every year the first weekend in April. So would love to see you next year. Check our website out for other events later in the year. We have a tennis ball bonanza later this year and other things going on. www.greatrescue.org


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

*Tuff say's*

Jacksonville....... Florida? Cmon Al your kidding?








WooHooo thanks Old guy







My Georgia Bulldog football may may not go over well with those Jacksonville humans....Tuff doodoo








Rain or shine see you Saturday!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Cant wait to see you Saturday Alan & Tuff Dog. You might want to leave that ball at home or the hotel room, I would hate for my Bama boy or Pawley Gator steal it or tear it up. LOL 
I do have to work the foster dog table for awhile around 3pm and help cut the cake but I will be free all the other time. It should be a nice day.


----------



## seamas2008 (May 25, 2009)

If we were a wee bit closer it would be tempting to make the drive (we're in Pensacola). The pooches would love it!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Carol thanks so much for the hospitality from you,Tim and the entire GREAT group. Wish I could post pics but they are stuck on my camera till I get back to Georgia.

Joy, Tuff and I had a great afternoon. It was great to meet you and Tim, Bama and Pawley! So many Goldens and not enough time pet and hug em all!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Alan it was GREAT to meet all three of you. It was a fun time and lots of money was raised for the dogs. I did take my camera and will upload the pictures in a short time. Right now I am so hungry and tired, I have to relax for a short time. The pups are all sacked out on the floor, I dont think they moved the whole ride home. Tuff dog really lives up to his image, GORGEOUS. I wanted to steal him. In fact at the end of the event I was talking to the rescue president I told her a friend of mine came down from Georgia and she said to make sure to say thanks for coming. And when I said it was Tuff dog, She asked if it was that handsome tripod dog? I said yes, she remembered yall from Friday at the park, he made a impression. And told me to thanks for coming such a long way.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I can't wait to see photos of this event! It sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

*Carol*
If we lived out there we would love to come! Sounds like a wonderful and FUN EVENT!!

*ALAN & JOY: * Did Tuff bring his little girlfriend that was whispering sweet nothings in his ear in the back seat?


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

this is good to know that there are meetups in FLA. I am moving to florida next fall, so I will for sure be going to some of the meetups! My mom grew up in Jacksonville! And we we have a lake house about 45 mins between gainesville and jax.


----------

